

Understanding Virtual Memory (2004) - drjohnson
http://www.redhat.com/magazine/001nov04/features/vm/

======
fauria
I would also recommend this excellent lecture:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3akTtCu_F_k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3akTtCu_F_k)

------
andrzejsz
It is really a shame Redhat Magazine Magazine is discontinued

~~~
nailer
God yes. The `kill rpciod` trick I learnt in Red Hat magazine saved a thousand
IBM servers from so many hard mounted NFS servers going down.

------
morenoh149
this was fascinating. Any other recent articles on operating systems and linux
at this level?

~~~
runarb
If you want to know more about using virtual memory in an aplication I can
recomend [https://www.varnish-
cache.org/trac/wiki/ArchitectNotes](https://www.varnish-
cache.org/trac/wiki/ArchitectNotes) .

It was certainly an eye opener for me.

